# Cannondale C2 25.4 carbon seatpost



## H2o (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello guys

Has many of you know the new synapse seatpost is 25... and the only ones who sell the only ones who sell a carbon seatpost are cannondale....

This brings me to the question,.......... his the C2 carbon fiber cannondale seatpost worth the money? Or should i wait a while and see if fsa or easton start or anyone else starts to sell the 25.4 seatposts?

( i bought the 105 2014 synapse, i sold the 105 and used my last year ultrega components, but the bike brought alloy seatpost :S ):cryin:


----------



## Vince77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi H2o,

I'm in the UK and bought the same bike as you, thinking that coming from a CAAD10, it would give me a more comfortable winter ride. I went for the 56cm frame, even though I ride a 58cm 10, due to the fact I wanted a shorter head tube. 

However, while I have put a 130mm stem on it to give me a bit more reach, I can't get the amount of saddle setback I require. I have been in touch with FSA and they are doing a 20mm setback seatpost, which isn't enough. As an interim measure I've bought a cheapo from Wiggle to tide me over which does better than the stock item, the C2 post setback is about the same as the cheapo.

So, I'm in nearly the same boat as you, Cannondale bringing back this size has made it really difficult to get the position/comfort that we want. If availability doesn't change over the next few months, I'll sell it.

If I see anything new, I'll post on here.

It's sad that this is my first post, but anyway, hello to everyone.


----------



## H2o (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes when i bought this bike, i had a feeling this might turn into a problem......

Anyway i too talked whit fsa, but the dealer in portugal has been nothing more than a pain in the ass... after 2 months i finally discovered the slk fsa seatpost price,...., its around 160euros!!!! seriously?

I never tough that the simple fact that no one else builds this measures... would turn the product so expensive......... sad sad to see this happen and cannondale should have thought off this....... to defend the customers...

anyway i honestly dont know what to do, a 2.000 euros bike whit an alloy seatpost whit no other alternative? sad sad...


the setback option on the seatpost,................, i had not though of that.... nice problem indeed.


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't have a Synapse yet due to issues raised above. Whats ironic is that the Synapse Disc 3 Ultegra Alloy has the the C2, UD Carbon seatpost (but not on the carbon?!). Maybe the alloy needs it more to smooth out the bumps? This is a bonus for me since this is the model that I'm interested in, however, the 20mm max setback may be a deal breaker. I need at least 25 or more. Is there a seatpost strength limitation on going back further? Would Cannondale honor the warranty with an aftermarket part? Is it the seat or the post that limits the setback travel?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thomson has a 25.4 seatpost.
Not carbon but if weight is an issue, probably lighter than carbon.


----------



## H2o (Jul 15, 2013)

They dont reply to these questions.... They circle around whit eventually we will release other seatposts... More seatback etc.... When? Who nows....


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you have super long femurs? to need that much offset, or is it just your preference? If you wanted a shorter headtube why did you get a synapse and not an Evo ?


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any updates on this thread ?

I wonder if C2 25.4 Carbon UD seatpost for '14 Synapse is the same WEIGHT and seatback as FSA SL-K which comes with Hi-Mod Synapse.

Anyone know ?


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Nothing much has changed since the spring, it seems there is no quality carbon seatpost with a lot of setback in that diameter.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry for waking up a zombie thread but would anyone know if you can use the C2 with an oversized carbon railings (7.5 x 9.2 mm)?


----------

